# Speeding up Powerpivot



## michelv (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to see how I can speed up powerpivot when using slicers.
Does anyone have any good tips for me?

So far I was thinking about excluding columns in tables I don't use and trying to limit the slicers. (I'm using about 12 slicers that affects 10 tabs with data)

I welcome any tips!


----------



## theBardd (Apr 10, 2012)

Take a look here http://www.powerpivotpro.com/category/performance/


----------



## michelv (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link, very useful information!
I already checked this one as well : http://www.powerpivotpro.com/2010/07/slicers-and-pivot-update-performance/


----------



## powerpivotpro (Apr 10, 2012)

theBardd beat me to it


----------

